# I would be embarrassed to put these pictures for the world to see.



## jlbpooh (Mar 8, 2011)

I was browsing Craigslist and happened upon this ad. I would be embarrassed to be posting pictures like this. Look what the poor goats have for food. Also notice all the cigarette packs laying around. Poor goats, and for prices like that! What a ripoff. Some still even have the auction tags attached to them. So sad and unbelievable.

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/2253492846.html


----------



## ksj0225 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sad, just sad...


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 8, 2011)

OMG.. I cant even type that makes me so upset

shameful..... those poor animals


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 8, 2011)

I found two more ads from the same people. They have hit counters on them. Hmm, I wonder how many hits they will get before they realize people don't want to support places that look like that.  Goats needs more than bread and a mineral block to live on. 

I went to get geese from someone once and was appalled. He had 200 goats and said that their shelter was an overturned boat. He had a momma goat and a couple of babies, the momma was tethered and pulled a pallet over with the chain and accidentally killed the third baby. He was luring my daughter and I further and further from my truck and the further we went the more appalling things were, dead birds, filthy pens, etc. I finally said we gotta go and got out of there. More and more men kept coming out of the house and we were WAY to far from the road in a seccluded yeard to summon help if something would have happened. I have never got the willies like that before.


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2011)

Somebody rescue those poor babies!!!



What the heck is wrong with some people?!  

I just don't know what to say to express how upset that makes me!


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess (Mar 8, 2011)

It's very sad, also goats can easily become addicted to nicotine also. My SIL had a pet boer goat that got addicted to nicotine. Every Sunday  homeless folks would come to the ranch for meals and church and most of them smoked. She would pick the butts that they left behind, try to smoke them and then give up and just eat them.


----------



## mistee (Mar 8, 2011)

POOR LITTLE GUYS... SOME STILL HAVE THEIR HIP TAGS ,, JUST BEING BOUNCED AROUND....THAT IS A LOT OF BREAD!


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

Goats eat cigarettes, makes them fat and shiny, duhh!!

 roar.


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2011)

MsPony said:
			
		

> Goats eat cigarettes, makes them fat and shiny, duhh!!
> 
> roar.


??


----------



## Shootingstars (Mar 8, 2011)

Those pics are heartbreaking!  It makes me so sad.


----------



## MsPony (Mar 8, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> MsPony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


(^--Sarcasm.)

I think that's awful that they treat their animals like that.


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

MsPony said:
			
		

> elevan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I thought maybe you emailed them and that was their response...


----------



## MsPony (Mar 9, 2011)

Thatd be *too* good Elevan! There are some true idiots out there...


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 9, 2011)

Though their pen and food supply look deplorable, the goats themselves look fat, healthy and clean.  Honestly, I pass by worse goat worlds than this every day during my work hours....much, much worse.  

The goats are sleek and pretty~and that's quite the compliment coming from _me_.   

Maybe that is his sale's tactic....make people feel sorry for the goats so they will buy them just to get them out of there!


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2011)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Though their pen and food supply look deplorable, the goats themselves look fat, healthy and clean.  Honestly, I pass by worse goat worlds than this every day during my work hours....much, much worse.
> 
> The goats are sleek and pretty~and that's quite the compliment coming from _me_.
> 
> Maybe that is his sale's tactic....make people feel sorry for the goats so they will buy them just to get them out of there!


I have to agree that they do currently look good...but if they are being fed a load of bread (which it appears that may be the case) then they certainly won't stay that way for long.

And since many still have their auction tags attached, I'm betting that their condition is not the "making" of the current owner.

Conditions could be worse...goats could be in worse shape...and they probably will be if left in those conditions for any length of time.  I hope it's not their sales tactic...cause that would make them some sick people in my opinion.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Mar 9, 2011)

My yard may look horrible (and believe me, it does), but I don't have junk metal lying  around everywhere in the pen....

I would be a bit more cautious with the bread, though. Just because it's out there in the photos doesn't mean that that's all they're fed. 

However, feet look overgrown, and I wouldn't be handling goats by the horns when you have a collar on them....if you wanna make them harder to handle, that's probably a good way to go about it.


----------



## chandasue (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe their really wild and that's the only way they can get the in close enough to grab for pics... (I'm _really_ grasping for a positive explanation......)


----------



## jlbpooh (Mar 9, 2011)

A fellow goat owner knows someone that may at least be able to investigate further. We have no SPCA here, and no one seems to care about animals period, certainly animal control doesn't.  Seeing that one goat with the collar scared me after seeing all the rest of the junk that it could get hooked on. My goats have NOTHING that they can get hung up on, but I still was scared and choose to not use collars except for trimming hooves or something.If someone is showing pics like this, think how much worse the rest of the living conditions could possibly be. People usually post their best pictures.  I went to one farm that had beautiful pictures on their website, but it was TOTALLY different when you went there in person. 

The animal auction down the road from us bugs me too. They were kicking and throwing baby goats, some of them had scours running  from their tails down to the ground. They were covered in scours. There were some 6 days old Jersey calves that had probably never been fed in their lives. They were so thin that it looked like their sides were touching in the middle. There was a cow that had mastitis or something (I am not a cow person) so bad that her teat was beat red and no less than 6 inches in diameter, no exaggerating with any of this. In the summer, the ducks and chickens were stacked in crates and so hot that they were drooling. I can't believe this place can be allowed to operate.


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 9, 2011)

I saw that yesterday too...And some schmo will come along and buy them and continue feeding them bread because the previous owner told them they'd eat 'anything'.

I swear, there are some people around here that honestly believe goats eat tin cans.


----------

